# Long time away



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We lost our last precious Maltese,Emily December 30,2019
We had Sassy the chihuahua, remaining, she had limited time left so we didn’t get another furbaby
We wanted to give her all the attention we could in her remaining time.
We lost Sassy December 15, 2020

Our hearts were broken with no pitter patter of fluff paws. Being in the pandemic it was hard to find a fluff.

In July , we found a Bichon , a mill dog, we named her Daisy.
Shes so traumatized, that it will take a long time for her to feel at ease, if ever
She’s coming along in tiny increments.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Daisy with us Michelle as well as giving her a new home with you and Al!! She is absolutely precious and I know with all of the love and care, Daisy will eventually come around and no longer be afraid.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She adorable, Michele. With your love and care, she will only thrive in life ❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are both rescued---times over! May she bring you joy immeasurable! She is a doll baby & will flourish w/you & Al.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She is beautiful, and her eyes look like she trusts you so much! It's clear from her pictures, and from what you write, that you are doing wonderfully with this little dog. 💗


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello dear Michelle,
I am so happy to see you! Daisy is so cute!
She has beautiful eyes! 🧡


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I swear I replied, must not have posted. Hope you and Al are doing well. Daisy is adorable.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Michelle I’m so happy for you and for Daisy. She is so pretty. A friend and neighbor of ours has a Bishon Frisée. She is so smart and such a little love. I know you will earn Daisy’s trust in a short while from your patience and love. ❤


----------

